# Install Joomla on your Computer



## Gigacore (Jul 19, 2007)

Joomla is one of the most popular and powerful Content Management System today. It has wide range of features which makes you feel you are lost somewhere within joomla without knowing what to do next. If you are a beginner, you can always start by reading the Quick Startup Guide or you can also download a podcast so that you learn some basic functions easily.

But learning Joomla which is installed your web server is a painful task. Since you know very little thing, you may require to work back and fourth to get the job done. It takes your time and you will be wasting your bandwidth as well. Especially if you are on slower internet connection, then it will be pathetic task to learn Joomla which is installed on your web server.

So the only solution to overcome this problem and headache is by installing Joomla on your computer (localhost), so that you can save a lot of bandwidth and can work faster and easier and most of all, offline - hassle free!

Since Joomla is a Sever-Side script, you need to install three essential software which enables you to install Joomla on your computer. Those three softwares are PHP, MySQL and Apache Server. PHP is server-side scripting which is used to create Joomla and whereas MySQL stores all the data such as articles, sections, posts, comments and pages etc. And Apache server is a web server and it is responsible to deliver the output on web browser.

Instead of installing all these applications individually, you can just install a program called WampServer 2.0. For linux you can install software called LAMP or the LampServer. And for MAC you can install MAMP Server.

WampServer stands for Windows Apache MySQL PHP Server. Which means it installs all those applications at one time easily. Installing WampServer on your computer doesn't require you to be a Rocket Scientist. All you need to do is just download and install it in few clicks. By default, WampServer 2.0 will be installed in your "c:\wamp". And if you have installed WAMP5 earlier, you need to uninstall it before installing WampSever 2.0.

After you install WampServer on you computer, your windows firewall may ask to block or unblock, just unblock it. In order to test whether if the WampServer is installed properly or not, launch the WampServer from your desktop or All Programs. The WampServer runs in your system tray.

Now open your web browser and type http://localhost in your address bar and hit return key. That should take you to the "Server Configuration" page.









*
Installation of Joomla.*

Before installing Joomla! on your WampServer, you need to create a MySQL Database to store the tables.

To create a MySQL database, go to your Server Configuration page by typing http://localhost in your web browser's address bar. Now click on the link called "*phpmyadmin*" under "Your Aliases". Now you will be taken to the phpmyadmin page. Under "Create new Database", enter a name of your desire and click on Create button.










Now you have finished creating the database. Since you did it in few steps and on the localhost, your database username will be "root" and your database password will be blank.

Now download the latest version of Joomla! by clicking on this link. And extract it. Rename the folder called "Joomla-1.x.x" to whatever you wish, like "mygreatjoomla". This will make easy for you to remember the path to enter whenever you want to open your Joomla site from your computer.Copy and paste that folder in "*c:\wamp\www*". so that it must make the path like this,



> "c:\wamp\www\mygreatjoomla\"


Now open your web browser and type the URL of your joomla folder in the address bar. It must be like this, http://localhost/mygreatjoomla.

This will take you to the Joomla! installation page:










Follow the steps and remember the database settings must be like this:

*Hostname:* localhost
*Database Password*: <blank>
*Username*: root
*Database Name*: <the database name which you used to create database before>

For easy reference, see the screenshot below:










Follow the remaining steps and after the installation is complete, go to http://localhost/mygreatjoomla in your favorite web browser to starting learning Joomla!

Via: My Blog


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have just been installing on server 2003 IIS 6.
MySql 5/zendcore/Joomla/Virtuemart shopping cart.
Takes a little work but is a good system.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

My first and only Joomla experience hasn't been a good one. I didn't do the Joomla installation but I'm having to update some areas of the site, some of which are controlled by Joomla templates and some of which are not. A serious pain in my pitootie, to say the least. :down:

Peace...


----------

